# 30124 Coffee House



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

I must admit I was caught of guard, when stopping in this cafe. I have had my share of small shop disappointments. Roland not only was he knowledgeable, but eager to learn more, and very customer service oriented.After taking a tour of the place, it was time to try some shots...2 words...Great pulls !!!....Roland U Rock!!! CYA Soon~http://www.30124coffee.blogspot.com/ [/URL]

More...


----------

